# Excel Waterfall Chart cant embed in PowerPoint???



## Mr Retirement (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello all,

I'm trying to paste a Excel 2016 built-in 'waterfall' chart into PowerPoint 2016 (Paste Special > Paste Link > Microsoft Excel Chart Object) and the option to 'Paste Link' is grayed out and unavailable.

Other charts work (i.e. Bar/Column/Pie) but not 'Waterfall' - does anyone know why or can at least confirm they are seeing the same thing?

Thanks,
Mr R


----------



## Ms J (Apr 2, 2020)

I have the same problem, does anyone have a solution?

Thank you.
Jen


----------



## Ms J (Apr 2, 2020)

This can't be done, use this link to vote for the purpose.






						UserVoice Pages
					






					excel.uservoice.com


----------



## MARK858 (Apr 3, 2020)

Can't you create the link from within PowerPoint to Excel in your version of 2016?


----------

